# How To Calculate Sand/salt Amount/ Coverage



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

Hi, I've been working on a bid/proposal and this is the first year we'll be doing more than simply plowing, we'll be running two full bed sanders.

How, or rather is there a formula to calculate how much sand /sand-salt or strait salt is needed to cover a certain area???

Another question would be how should I offer the service, in advance of a severe icinc condition, during a rain in which it will shortly freeze, etc,etc....???

I guess in short I need to know how to market/ write in the contract/bid how the sanding operation and when it will occur.

Thanks!


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The amount of salt needed to remove ice or snow from an area will change depending on:

Temperature
Sunlight
amount of snow or ice



Geoff


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*coverage*

thanks , but how about sand or sand/salt mix,,,,

What's an average amount requied for a 50x50 parking lot?

Amount meaning, quantity of materials?


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Welcome to Plowsite!

I don't use sand or mix so straight salt: Figuring a rough average of 500 pounds per acre (sometimes the conditions Geoff mentions will cause you to require more, sometimes less), you would need about 30 pounds of salt for that lot per application.


----------

